# fast learner! (chute)



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

So I have been lax about training India and didn't get her into a "real" class until 3 weeks ago. Prior to that our training was limited to working at home and doing a little after agility trials at my club (for example, after the last trial I ran her on the level 1/2 snooker course since it was just jumps and tunnels, mostly to see how she would focus).

We went to class #1 and I realized that while she is now jumping full height jumps, knows the tire (also at full height), tall table, and tunnel, I had done nothing with the contacts, weaves, or chute.

We missed week #2, and the introduction to the chute. Our training chute is short, 9' I think, so I had the helper hold the fabric wide open with no slack. India went right through. On the second pass I had the helper hold it up but only enough so that it was about half open, and again, India went right through. Third pass, left the fabric flat on the ground and she went right through!

I can only hope that she picks up contacts and weaves that quickly! What do you think my chances are ?!?









~Kristin


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you have weavepoles at home, they can learn fairly quickly. Think they can learn that 2X2 method in like 2 weeks!

http://www.clickerdogs.com/2x2_weave_training.php


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, I've got like 3 different sets of weaves. I just haven't decided which method I want to use--I used channel weaves with Yoda (Stacy Peardot Goudy's method? with chicken wire cages and wires).

~Kristin


----------

